
Dude, Where’s My Frontal Cortex? (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/72/quandary/dude-wheres-my-frontal-cortex-rp
======
new299
Whenever I see articles about brain development, I’m reminded of “virtual
nobrainers”:

[https://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=6116](https://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=6116)

This is individuals who have 5% of the brain matter that normal individuals
have, but seemingly normal IQs...

~~~
NotTheFBI
What blows my mind is the fact that not everyone has an inner voice.

~~~
new299
Interesting! Reference?

------
HNLurker2
>that developmental phase of antsy, itchy exploration and creativity that has
been evolutionarily enriching. We might not have had that long line of pimply
adolescent geniuses who worked away to invent fire, cave-painting, and the
wheel.

Reading will power instinct and doing lots of meditation I can relate that I
became so apathetic (got sick and spend a month of my summer in hospital and I
couldn't even bother, they told my parents to visit psychiatrist and diagnose
me with depression but they pulled it of by saying I always been this way) and
lost my creativity due to this.

Also I just couldn't stop reading this in Robert sapolsky's voice :-)

